# Bonkers! APR Stage 2 TTRS goes [email protected] MPH in the quarter [video]



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! Watch this APR Stage 2 TT RS go [email protected] MPH in the quarter, on the street, via dragy. This is the same car cutting 9’s earlier in the week, but now has the seats out. There’s still more weight to pull out to match the typical 'record setting diet’, such as the OEM catback, but this is impressive as is. Some other awesome specs from his runs last night: 0-60 MPH in 2.34s and 2.15s (1ft), the half mile in [email protected] mph and 60-130mph in 6.02 seconds. It's amazing what this platform can do on the stock turbo with so few engine mods! #goapr #ttrs #rs3 #25tfsi #25t #daza #ea855 #ea855evo #ttrs8s #rs38v

Links

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport/videos/388977635212266/

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BtTY9M_hEGz/

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFVt0TpK9lQ


----------

